# Under the Sea (Stormwrack)



## Aeolius (Nov 5, 2006)

There are currently four openings in "Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq" (BPAA), a 3e D&D World of Greyhawk message-based game (Play-by-Post) set beneath the surface of the Dramidj Ocean.

   The current level of play is between 7 to 9.

   The campaign, which uses the “core rules of 3e, select supplements from 2e, and the heart of 1e”, is designed for those interested in participating in a work of coauthored interactive fiction.


----------



## genshou (Nov 7, 2006)

Where do I post to sign up?


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 7, 2006)

Here would be a good place, to start.   

   As this is an undersea campaign, PCs must be able to swim (have a swim speed) and breathe underwater (aquatic or amphibious). I'm open to ideas from any 3e/3.5e WotC book or supplement, save those that are setting-specific (FR, Eberron, etc), as the campaign is set on Oerth, the World of Greyhawk.


----------



## genshou (Nov 8, 2006)

I've always been partial to the aventi from Stormwrack.  Could you tell me what the current party consists of as well as your character creation rules, so I can get started?

Come to think of it, you probably have a website with info on this campaign, right?


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 26, 2006)

I am now fishing for ideas HERE


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 25, 2006)

Are you still looking for players, Aeo?


----------

